# Smoked Summer sausage and Bacon



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Cured and smoked up some fresh pork bellies and made the last bit of venion summer sausage for the year!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW. How do you do the pork bellies like that?


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm with Chase. Simply, dang.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

Its as simple as buying a whole fresh pork belly, curing it for 7 days or so, rinsing it and drying it for a few hours and then smoke it with Apple or Cherry for about 2-3 hours at 130 degrees and then bring the temp up to 165 or so not over 170, and when the internal temp hits 150 out it comes, let it cool for several hours and into the fridge over night, then on to the slicer! BACON!! its dam good too!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

Better photo..


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Where do you get your Pork bellies?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man looks awesome. How do you make the Summer sausage? Also could you explain how you cured for 7 days? Thanks!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Whole pork bellies*

I usually get mine from the Navy Commissary, but i would think any grocery store that has a butcher should be able to get you one.

they average around 9-13 lbs, the two that i did yielded 17lbs after the curing and smoking. they was about a pound or so that i trimmed and vacuumed sealed for use in soups, ends and pieces.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Summer sausage*

_Marmidor, i start with vension, i use every piece, even backstraps, grind it and weigh it to see how much i have. i then add 15% fat, 1/2 pork and the other 1/2 beef. so my end mixer is 85-15, i like it this way not to greasy. I add cure, spices, liquid smoke and mix it thoroughly adding 1 oz of water per pound of meat mixture, i put everything into a bowl and mix it well, add the meat to the mixer and pour in the water and spices and let it mix for about 5 minutes. case it up and let it sit overnight in the fridge. smoke it hanging for about 2 hours heavy apple or cherry at around 130 degrees and then slowly increase it to 165 until it reaches an internal temp of 145. into a bath of cold water until in cools down to about 100 and then i let it set for about an hour in a undrafty room. into the fridge over night and then vacuum seal the next day! Spice it the way you like, i like mine a little spices. _


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Curing bacon*

Kosher salt 3 cups, 16oz of brown sugar, or about the same pure maple syrup, instra cure #1 (pink salt), 3 tsp i think, and then into a 2 gallon zip bag for 7 days, turning it every other day. rinse, add some monteal seasoning and some brown sugar to the bellies and into the smoker. when they are at 150 degrees internal i take them out, rinse then and let the air cool. chill and slice the next day!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey thank you brother! I'm gonna give it a try! Yours looks AWESOME!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks mighty tasty


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Some very nice looking vittles for sure!
Thanks for sharing Sir.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Kosher salt 3 cups, 16oz of brown sugar, or about the same pure maple syrup, instra cure #1 (pink salt), 3 tsp i think, and then into a 2 gallon zip bag for 7 days, turning it every other day. rinse, add some monteal seasoning and some brown sugar to the bellies and into the smoker. when they are at 150 degrees internal i take them out, rinse then and let the air cool. chill and slice the next day!


You keep it in the fridge those 7 days? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

Yep, keep it in the fridge, a lot of liquid will form, thats what you want, just keep flipping it for the seven days. Make sure you get as much of the air out as possible before you zip it. you can also add your pure maple syrup or honey at this point if you want, just pour some into the bag! 

Basic dry cure:

1 lb kosher salt
8 ounces sugar, i use brown
2 ounces instra cure #1, pink salt


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Caos, do tou remove the skin before you smoke it, or before you cure it?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

You have a choice, you can leave the skin on during the entire process, which is what i do, or after smoking while the bacon slab is still warm you can fillet it off. 

You also can do the entire process with the skin off. 

Old style bacon general still has the skin on it, it make is nice for slicing when the process is complete. 

Hope this helps...Mark


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

It helps alot. Just took my 2 pork bellies out of the freezer to start the process. Thanks


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

Good Luck! although i don't think you will need it..Mark


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have done it once before, but, didn't like taking the skin off prior to curing. You cook/serve it skin on then? Is that a Vulcan on your avatar?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

I usually take it off half of what i make and leave it on the other half. I like it on the wife likes it off! Heritage Soft tail classic, 2012


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gracias for your help. I like that solution. Mine has been curing for 2 days now, next week I'll smoke it.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

I won't be long now and you will be enjoying some fine food!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

man that looks awesome!


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

After watching you guys post a while ago, I decided to try my luck at bacon .I had some Morton Tenderquick on hand for several years and used that. Turned out GREAT.!

I made a youtube of some pictures I took of the process.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc9SceYl5fQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Making Bacon*

Great Job! Makes me want to go to the freezer and make BLT's for supper! I think i will! Chaos


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I just wish i could find the pork bellies the local chain stores dont carry them


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

The Butcher Shop on Fairfield sells them for @ $3.50 a pound.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mighty nice of ya' there Chaos to post up your techniques. Appreciate it.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bacon*

No problem at all!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

tigerbait said:


> The Butcher Shop on Fairfield sells them for @ $3.50 a pound.


Thanks what is the name of it? I'm in FWB so I guess are talking PC. May have to go there but,would like something closer.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got mine from the butcher at commissary Cory Field.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for posting the ingredients and instructions to the bacon and summer sausage.

I have also started doing my own processing. I did my own link sausage a couple of weeks ago it was good but it wasn't quite what I wanted. I was using a Bradley Smoker. I wanted more of a cold smoke but I think it got too hot.

I'm thinking of building my own traditional walk in smokehouse. do you have a picture of your smoker?


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the recipe I used with Mortons Tenderquick for the bacon I've had it on hand for several years. Use to cure and smoke pork butts with it.

http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/2002/10/lynnes-breakfast-bacon.html


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

DMC said:


> Thanks what is the name of it? I'm in FWB so I guess are talking PC. May have to go there but,would like something closer.


That is the name "The Butcher Shop"


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Trophy05 said:


> That is the name "The Butcher Shop"


 
Ok and thanks


----------

